# Anyone want Socs for christmas?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Socs wants to be wrapped up in this box for Christmas so any takers?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

yes please!!! hehe!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol great pic and yep please I would love socks as a Christmas pressie D)


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

He's lovely KJ


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He's lovely, i wouldnt mind him for christmas, xxx


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweet baby.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

lol, so cute....lovely pic.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He looks very comfy in there. wouldn't mind finding him under my tree


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would love him for my christmas prezzie, lol, gorgeous colour,.....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

You can never have enough socks lol!

great pic


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Ummm, so would I  only thing is, one husband and several cats might object 

Liz


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes pls...S/He's lovely....
Ill even pay for special delievery lol!

Lovely piccy.

Pickles sends a kiss xxx


----------



## swilkes2008 (Dec 19, 2008)

lovely cat ,,


----------

